# Baffle for NBBD



## purplestarrider (Jun 13, 2011)

I am getting the hang of getting some consistant temps in my NBBD!!! So excited about that. How ever i have about 80* to 100* diference between the area near my fire box and the exit vent. What i have been reading seems to suggest that I should get a baffel for it to help narrow that difference.

Is this the correct consensus?

If so what is the best way to set it up? make one? buy one?

And if you have pics that is even better as I am more of a visual person.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## cwalk (Jun 13, 2011)

I used a cookie sheet for a baffle on my main smoker. But for my smoker/grill i use those throw away aluminum pans. I flatten one completely and lean it against the firebox opening, then I take a couple more pans(not flattened) and place them next to each other under my cooking grate, space them apart so as heat can go between them and and filled with water. Its not the best looking site when in use but it seems to allow heat to travel further down to the smoke stack


----------



## alelover (Jun 14, 2011)

This is how I did mine. My temp are dead nuts all the way across.


----------



## austinl (Oct 8, 2011)

I think all horizontal offsets are prone to this problem.  The company that built mine offered a "convection plate" as an accessory when I purchased it.  It is built in to the smoker and has a handle on the outside to adjust it for fine tuning and it works great.  It is just a 1/4" thick steel plate they drilled holes in that get progressively larger as they move away from the fire box.  I am almost as glad I bought that upgrade as the smoker it's self.  I'm sorry I don't have a picture to go with it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 2, 2011)

Starrider, I have 2 SFB Smokers and have both modded. I have a small 16"X36" NewBraunsfeld RedRiver SFB which I put a full 1/4" SS plate in(shaped to fit the pit and reversed it's flow by moving the stack to the SFB side, works great. Also I have a large Tejas I have baffeled and plated and can even temps. across the length of the cooking grate- 

Here the two are working side by side:
	

		
			
		

		
	







notice the stack position?

The plating and Baffel in the big one:
	

		
			
		

		
	













and you can see the plate in the little one.Both Do have a small hot spot right at the FB,but run with a 'small' , hot fire, you can get it

tuned in to even across the chamber (that's smoking in the 200* to 225*f range). I also have fire brick ballast in the bottom of both for help in evening the temps.

This is what I get on each:







on Little Girl and :







This on Flo.


----------

